# Switch from GMC canyon to full size truck



## guardsman79 (Feb 12, 2017)

Thinking of switching from a 2019 GMC canyon to a 3/4 ton diesel.

I added a topper and decked drawer system to the canyon for obvious preparedness reasons. I like the smaller size for getting into tighter places but thinking of switching for more room, more payload, and better towing capabilities. Only reason I'm concerned about the towing is the plans to move to the country within the next two years and have the ability to tow whatever I'll need (i.e. a small tractor) or really just about anything within reason. Thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

guardsman79 said:


> Thinking of switching from a 2019 GMC canyon to a 3/4 ton diesel.
> 
> I added a topper and decked drawer system to the canyon for obvious preparedness reasons. I like the smaller size for getting into tighter places but thinking of switching for more room, more payload, and better towing capabilities. Only reason I'm concerned about the towing is the plans to move to the country within the next two years and have the ability to tow whatever I'll need (i.e. a small tractor) or really just about anything within reason. Thoughts or suggestions?


I have lived in a rural area for 40 years now and so far a 1/2 ton F150 has worked for me but the only thing a pull around is my dump trailer. What brand truck are you thinking of?


----------



## guardsman79 (Feb 12, 2017)

I usually struck with GM or ram but I'm not loyal to any brand really. Just trying to think of the best direction


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

guardsman79 said:


> I usually struck with GM or ram but I'm not loyal to any brand really. Just trying to think of the best direction


I think I'm going in the direction of the Ford super duty, not sure if I'm going diesel or gas.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Unless I am living in the desert SW I am sticking With mid size SUVs and mid size trucks like Frontier


----------

